# Redfoot yearling or Russian Hatchling?



## MonaSydly (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi again! I am still deciding which idea to present to my dad, and I don't know which tortoise breed would work better for me. 
I live in Nebraska, and this would be my first tortoise. 

I have two different options that would be best for me right now. 
Shelly Jones, with the Russian hatchling, or 
Turtle Inc. with the Redfoot yearling. 

I was just curious to see the opinions on which I should get, since they are pretty different species. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## wellington (Oct 8, 2012)

If your trying to convince your dad into letting you have one. Then I would say the Russian. They stay smaller and if healthy, you can let them hibernate/brumate during the colder months, less cost then heating and feeding all year. Might be the convincing factor to your dad. That said, they don't have to hibernate. So, after you got it, just say oops, to your dad, can't hibernate this year, s/he feeling a little under the weather (if you get my gist)


BTW the voting part of this isn't working. A bug in the forum, not what you did. So I voted Russian.


----------



## cristal redfoot (Oct 8, 2012)

I say russian too because they are easier to maintain and have less costs than redfoots.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 8, 2012)

Russians make good torts and I say get one. I like redfoots though because they are beautiful and very active. It's your choose though


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 9, 2012)

I say get the russian


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 9, 2012)

I would go with the russian hatchling, but have you looked into any other testudo species?


----------



## jtrux (Oct 9, 2012)

Redfoots get pretty good size if you're planning on housing it inside for most of the year, I agree with everyone else, either a Russian or like Eweezyfosheezy said, another member of the Testudo genus.


----------



## MonaSydly (Oct 9, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I would go with the russian hatchling, but have you looked into any other testudo species?



Not really, I thought about maybe a Hermann's, but I couldn't find any semi-local breeders. I tried bringing up the topic of getting a tort offline with my dad but well....let's just say he wasn't too openminded about it. :/


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 9, 2012)

My parents liked the idea of me getting a tortoise that was easy to maintain, friendly and stays relatively small.


----------



## MonaSydly (Oct 9, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I would go with the russian hatchling, but have you looked into any other testudo species?



Would you know of any other testudo species breeders in Nebraska? I'm open to almost all med. to small sized breeds.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 9, 2012)

I dont know anyone in Nebraska breeding testudo. Does it have to be a local deal or can the tortoise be shipped to you?


----------



## MonaSydly (Oct 10, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I dont know anyone in Nebraska breeding testudo. Does it have to be a local deal or can the tortoise be shipped to you?



My dad's a little crazy about the shipping thing, so I'd really rather have it semi-local.


----------



## Spn785 (Oct 10, 2012)

Personally I'd say the Russian, but I would also look into maybe a Greek tortoise. There are plenty of people on this Forum who breed torts, and I'm sure there is someone not too far from you that breeds Greeks.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Oct 18, 2012)

Since you're somewhere cooler I'd say the russian. Personally I like my redfoot's personality better than most russians I've met though!


----------

